# Diablo2



## GGOLOF (29. Mai 2009)

Also leute ich hab ein kleines problem und zwar ich hab mir die cd key von diablo 2 + addon gekauft via internet nur blöd das die keine download datein mitschicken als könnt ihr mir vl helfen ? ich brauch das spiel aber hab nur die keys


----------



## Razyl (29. Mai 2009)

Mach dir einen Battle.net account,gebe dort deinen Diablo II Key ein,damit er registriert wird dort. Dann kannst du das Spiel auf deinen Account unendlich mal runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe den neuen Battle-net account^^

Ich hab dadurch jezz endlich Starcraft und Diablo II auf meinem Mac, obwohl ich normalerweise dafür Mac Classic bräuchte^^ Warcraft III hab ich auch, aber dies funzt schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier den Link: Battle-net Account


----------



## Haggelo (7. Juni 2009)

Meine freunde zocken wieder d2 und ich will jetzt auch wieder damit anfangen ( hatte die cds mal... aber iwie verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) jetzt will ich mir das spiel neu kaufen nur KEIN geschäft hat es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-.-


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juni 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich liebe den neuen Battle-net account^^
> 
> Ich hab dadurch jezz endlich Starcraft und Diablo II auf meinem Mac, obwohl ich normalerweise dafür Mac Classic bräuchte^^ Warcraft III hab ich auch, aber dies funzt schon lange
> 
> ...


cool danke benji jetzt amch ich mir au mal einen^^


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juni 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Meine freunde zocken wieder d2 und ich will jetzt auch wieder damit anfangen ( hatte die cds mal... aber iwie verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also bei mir hat MediaMarkt extra so ein kleines Abteil für Blizzard Oldschool Games. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2009)

Amazon kannste es bestellen.

Diablo 2

Diablo 2 Lord of Destruction

--
*EUR 29,85* inkl. kostenlose Versandkosten.


----------



## Trixor (7. Juni 2009)

Kauf dir einfach den Key online, und aktivier es über B.net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geht schnell und ist bequem!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Und du braucht keine 29,85 bezahlen sondern nur 9$.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (8. Juni 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Meine freunde zocken wieder d2 und ich will jetzt auch wieder damit anfangen ( hatte die cds mal... aber iwie verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ebay oder Amazon FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: einfach Battlenet acc anlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diablo3 (22. Juni 2009)

Karstadt hatte es immer für 9.95 als Bestseller Edition zusammen mit LoD. Mehr würde ich persönlich auch nicht ausgeben. Notfalls frag halt im Freundeskreis rum, ob es jemand hat. 

Mit Patch 1.12a kann man es nebenbei immer ohne CD spielen, wenn man die MPQ-Files der LoD CD auf die Platte (bzw. ins D2 Verzeichnis) kopiert.


----------

